# الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة والرجل و الصغير والكبير



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*
*
الرد على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم  المرأة   والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية الإفتراء على المسيحيية


**تعودنا    خلال تاريخنا العريق طوال عشرون قرناً من الزمان أن نجد هجمات شرسة على    المسيحيية بكل ما فيها ومن كل هذه الهجمات كانت الكنيسة تخرج أقوى فأقوى ،    وايضا لم تكف ايدي الشياطين عن الهجمات الفكرية فقط بل طالت أبناء الله    بالحروب على الإيمان وابادة المسيحيين على أيدي الأباطرة الرومان فأصبحنا    دين الشهداء ، ولكن وفي هذا العصو نتعرض لنوع سهل من الهجوم ، نوع اقرب  الى   الراحة النفسية ، وهو هجوم الإخوة المسلمين ، حتى ان المتعمق في  نوعية   شبهات المسلمين يعرف أن الشبهة طالما أرتبطت بالمرأة فهى من مسلم !  وفي هذا   الموضوع البسيط سوف نرى هذا الامر جلياً واضحاً وضوح الشمس وفي  وضح  النهار  إذ انهم لم يكتفوا فقط بحصر الشبهة في المرأة ، ولكن أيضاً  الكذب  المتعمد  الصريح على المسيحيية كلها بهدف تشوية صورتها ولن يحدث هذا  ابداً ،  ونحن  اليوم بصدد الرد على شبهة اقرب الى الكوميديا ، فالشبهة لا  شبهة  فيها !  لانها ليست حقيقية اصلاً اي غير موجودة ! ، وقبل أن نبدأ  بعرض  الشبهة والرد  عليه بأسلوبنا الخاص أقول ، ان كل بحث من الأبحاث  الخاصة  بالردود هو ملك  لكل قاريء ويحق له نقله الى اي مكان بدون الرجوع  الىّ  ابداً فمن يدك  اعطيناك ، شبهتنا اليوم عن سر الميرون ، فكلنا نعرف  أنه يتم  للأطفال بعد  العماد مباشرة ، سواء كان ذكراً أم أنثى ، ولكن لأن  عقل  المشكك مريض فإنه  يسأل عن شيء واحد فقط ! وهو يسأل عن الإناث وليس  فقط  الإناث بل الإناس  الكبار أي البالغات ! وبدل من أن يبحث عن الإجابة  قام  بالكذب والتدليس على  الإيمان المسيحي وقال أن نفس الطريقة التي  يُرشَم بها  الأطفال هى نفسها ما  تُرشَم بها النساء !! ولم يعطنا الدليل  الذي يقول  هذا الكلام ! فلو كان قد  سمع او رأى معمودية لأحدى المتنصرات  لما كان سأل  هذا السؤال تماماً ، فلا  علاقة أصلا بين رشم المرأة ورشم  الطفل كما سنبين !

يقول موقع الأنبا تكلاً في سر الميرون بصفة عامة :
*
* 

* *سؤال: ما هو سر الميرون الذي يلحق بسر المعمودية (سر المسحة المقدسة)؟*​
 *

الإجابة: *



 *كان لهذا السر أهميه قصوي لاباء العهد القديم *


 * 1.     دهن المسحه المقدسه كان للتكريز. حينما كرس (بمعني خصص او قدس) ابينا  اب   الاباء يعقوب حينما دشن الحجر الذي رأي من عليه السلم والرب عليه (تك  28:   18) "وبكر يعقوب في الصباح واخذ الحجر الذي وضعه تحت راسه واقامه  عمودا  وصب  زيتا على راسه ودعا اسم ذلك المكان بيت ايل ولكن اسم المدينة  اولا كان   لوز".*
 * 2.     دهن المسحه صنعه موسي وهارون حسب امر الرب له لكي بواسطة هذا الدهن    (الزيت) يحل روح الله قديما علي الكهنه والملوك والأواني المقدسة والأماكن    المقدسة (خر 30: 22-33) "وكلم الرب موسى قائلا: وانت تاخذ لك افخر  الاطياب   مرا قاطرا خمس مئة شاقل وقرفة عطرة نصف ذلك مئتين وخمسين وقصب  الذريرة   مئتين وخمسين وسليخة خمس مئة بشاقل القدس ومن زيت الزيتون هينا  وتصنعه دهنا   مقدسا للمسحة عطر عطارة صنعة العطار دهنا مقدسا للمسحة يكون  وتمسح به خيمة الاجتماع و تابوت الشهادة والمائدة وكل انيتها والمنارة وانيتها و مذبح البخور و مذبح المحرقة وكل انيته و المرحضة    وقاعدتها وتقدسها فتكون قدس اقداس كل ما مسها يكون مقدسا وتمسح هرون   وبنيه  وتقدسهم ليكهنوا لي وتكلم بني اسرائيل قائلا يكون هذا لي دهنا مقدسا    للمسحة في اجيالكم على جسد انسان لا يسكب وعلى مقاديره لا تصنعوا مثله   مقدس  هو ويكون مقدسا عندكم كل من ركب مثله ومن جعل منه على اجنبي يقطع من    شعبه".  وايضا في ( لاويين 8: 1-13) "و كلم الرب موسى قائلا خذ هرون  وبنيه   معه والثياب ودهن المسحة وثور الخطية والكبشين وسل الفطير واجمع كل   الجماعة  الى باب خيمة الاجتماع ففعل موسى كما امره الرب فاجتمعت الجماعة   الى باب  خيمة الاجتماع ثم قال موسى للجماعة هذا ما امر الرب ان يفعل  فقدم  موسى هرون  وبنيه وغسلهم بماء وجعل عليه القميص ونطقه بالمنطقة  والبسه  الجبة وجعل  عليه الرداء ونطقه بزنار الرداء وشده به ووضع عليه  الصدرة وجعل  في الصدرة الأوريم والتميم    ووضع العمامة على راسه ووضع على العمامة الى جهة وجهه صفيحة الذهب   الاكليل  المقدس كما امر الرب موسى ثم اخذ موسى دهن المسحة ومسح المسكن وكل   ما فيه  وقدسه ونضح منه على المذبح سبع مرات ومسح المذبح وجميع انيته   والمرحضة  وقاعدتها لتقديسها وصب من دهن المسحة على راس هرون ومسحه   لتقديسه، ثم قدم  موسى بني هرون والبسهم اقمصة ونطقهم بمناطق وشد لهم قلانس   كما امر الرب  موسى".  هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
 * 3.  كان زيت المسحه المقدسه يستخدم في مسح الكهنه والانبياء والملوك: وهكذا حل الروح القدس بالمسحه المقدسه علي ملوك اسرائيل مثل:*
 *    ·  شاول بن قيس: " فاخذ صموئيل قنينة الدهن وصب على راسه وقبله وقال  اليس   لان الرب قد مسحك على ميراثه رئيسا" (1صم 10: 1) ونجد شواهد كثيره  علي  زيت  المسحه المقدسه " وتمسحهم كما مسحت اباءهم ليكهنوا لي ويكون ذلك  لتصير  لهم  مسحتهم كهنوتا ابديا في اجيالهم" (خر40: 15) + تلك مسحة هرون  ومسحة  بنيه من  وقائد الرب يوم تقديمهم ليكهنوا للرب التي امر الرب ان  تعطى لهم  يوم مسحه  اياهم من بني اسرائيل فريضة دهرية في اجيالهم " (لا7:  36) + "هذا  تدشين  المذبح يوم مسحه من رؤساء اسرائيل اطباق فضة اثنا عشر  ومناضح فضة  اثنتا  عشرة وصحون ذهب اثنا عشر" (عد7: 84).*
 *    ·  داود بن يسي: "فاخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه في وسط اخوته وحل روح  الرب   على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا ثم قام صموئيل وذهب الى الرامة وذهب  روح  الرب  من عند شاول وبغته روح ردي من قبل الرب" (1صم 16: 13).*
 *    ·  سليمان بن داود: "وقال الملك داود ادع لي صادوق الكاهن وناثان النبي    وبناياهو بن يهوياداع فدخلوا الى أمام الملك فقال الملك لهم خذوا معكم  عبيد   سيدكم واركبوا سليمان ابني على البغلة التي لي وانزلوا به الى جيحون    وليمسحه هناك صادوق الكاهن وناثان النبي ملكا على اسرائيل واضربوا  بالبوق   وقولوا ليحي الملك سليمان" (1مل1: 32).*
 *    ·  ايليا مسح اليشع بواسطة رداءه ليحل الروح القدس عليه: وهذا يشبه وضع    الايادي في العهد الجديد. فنجد في الاصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر ملوك الاول    يزكر ان ايليا قال للرب " فقال غرت غيرة للرب اله الجنود لان بني اسرائيل    قد تركوا عهدك ونقضوا مذابحك وقتلوا انبياءك بالسيف فبقيت انا وحدي وهم    يطلبون نفسي لياخذوها فقال له الرب اذهب راجعا في طريقك الى برية دمشق    وادخل وامسح حزائيل ملكا على ارام وامسح ياهو بن نمشي ملكا على اسرائيل    وامسح اليشع بن شافاط من ابل محولة نبيا عوضا عنك.... فذهب من هناك ووجد    اليشع بن شافاط يحرث واثنا عشر فدان بقر قدامه وهو مع الثاني عشر فمر  ايليا   به وطرح رداءه عليه فترك البقر وركض وراء ايليا وقال دعني اقبل ابي  وامي   واسير وراءك فقال له اذهب راجعا لاني ماذا فعلت لك فرجع من ورائه  واخذ  فدان  بقر وذبحهما وسلق اللحم بادوات البقر واعطى الشعب فاكلوا ثم  قام ومضى  وراء  ايليا وكان يخدمه".*
 *    ·  مسح ياهو بن نمشي "فمن قبل الله كان هلاك اخزيا بمجيئه الى يورام  فانه   حين جاء خرج مع يهورام الى ياهو بن نمشي الذي مسحه الرب لقطع بيت  اخاب"   (2أخ22: 7) + ثم اخرجوا ابن الملك ووضعوا عليه التاج واعطوه  الشهادة وملكوه   ومسحه يهوياداع وبنوه وقالوا ليحي الملك (2اخ23: 11).*
 * ·  مسح حزائيل ملكا علي ارام + فقال له الرب اذهب راجعا في طريقك الى برية دمشق وادخل وامسح حزائيل ملكا على ارام (1مل19: 15).*
 *    ·  مسح ياهو بن نمشي ملكا على اسرائيل : "وامسح ياهو بن نمشي ملكا على    اسرائيل وامسح اليشع بن شافاط من ابل محولة نبيا عوضا عنك (1مل19: 16).*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*سر الميرون المقدس في العهد الجديد*


 *1.      ان المعموديه هي مدخل وتعطي حياة جديدة وولاده جديدة والميرون هو  لحلول    الروح القدس ولتثبيت المؤمن في المسيح بواسطة الروح القدس الذي  نأخذة في    الميرون والميرون كلمه تعني طيب مقدس او دهن مقدس وهذا ما حدث  لاهل  السامره   التي قبلت كلمة الله ونالت سر المعموديه لكنهم لم ينالوا  الروح  القدس   "ولما سمع الرسل الذين في اورشليم ان السامرة قد قبلت كلمة  الله  ارسلوا   اليهم بطرس ويوحنا اللذين لما نزلا صليا لاجلهم لكي يقبلوا  الروح  القدس   لانه لم يكن قد حل بعد على احد منهم غير انهم كانوا معتمدين  باسم  الرب يسوع   حينئذ وضعا الايادي عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس ولما راى  سيمون  انه بوضع   ايدي الرسل يعطى الروح القدس قدم لهما دراهم قائلا  اعطياني انا  ايضا هذا   السلطان حتى اي من وضعت عليه يدي يقبل الروح القدس  فقال له بطرس  لتكن فضتك   معك للهلاك لانك ظننت ان تقتني موهبة الله" (  اع8: 14-20).*
 *2.      ارتبط سر الميرون مع سر المعموديه لاننا بسر المعموديه نولد الولاده     الثانيه من فوق وهذه الولاده الجديده تحتاج الي تثبيت وحفظ للسر ولنموه  في    الحياة الروحيه وسر الميرون له مسميات كثيره في الكنيسه فيقال "سر  المسحه    المقدسه أو سر حلول الروح القدس او سر التثبيت اوختم الروح  القدس.وقد  قال   الرب" وفي اليوم الاخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى  قائلا ان عطش  احد   فليقبل اليّ ويشرب من امن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من  بطنه انهار ماء  حي  قال  هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين ان  يقبلوه لان الروح  القدس  لم  يكن قد اعطي بعد لان يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد"  (يو7: 37) (ستجد  النص  الكامل  للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  وهذا هو الروح القدس  الذي  وعد به  الرب يسوع في (يو14: 16) اذ قال "و انا  اطلب من الاب  فيعطيكم معزيا  اخر  ليمكث معكم الى الابد روح الحق الذي لا  يستطيع العالم  ان يقبله لانه  لا  يراه ولا يعرفه واما انتم فتعرفونه  لانه ماكث معكم  ويكون فيكم".  هذا   المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا  تكلا.*
 * 3.      مع شعب كنيسه افسس وجد بولس الرسول مؤمنين سألهم وقال لهم "هل قبلتم     الروح القدس لما امنتم قالوا له ولا سمعنا انه يوجد الروح القدس فقال لهم     فبماذا اعتمدتم فقالوا بمعمودية يوحنا فقال بولس ان يوحنا عمد بمعمودية     التوبة قائلا للشعب ان يؤمنوا بالذي ياتي بعده اي بالمسيح يسوع فلما  سمعوا    اعتمدوا باسم الرب يسوع ولما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس  عليهم    فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنباون" (اع 19: 2-6 ).*
 *4. الرب يسوع المسيح حل عليه الروح القدس في عماده     في نهر الاردن بصفته انسان ينوب عن البشريه "يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف     مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط     عليهم ابليس     لان الله ان معه" (أع10: 38) "الذي فيه ايضا انتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق     انجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه ايضا اذ امنتم ختمتم بروح الموعد القدوس" (أف1:  13)    "روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي     المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل    المنسحقين  في الحرية" (لو4: 18).  "احببت البر وابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك    مسحك الله  الهك بزيت الابتهاج اكثر من شركائك" (عب1: 9).*
 *5.      ان المؤمنين بأسم الرب قد نالوا الروح القدس في المعموديه من خلال    المسحه  المقدسه "واما انتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء" (1يو2:    20) "واما  انتم فالمسحة التي اخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم الى ان    يعلمكم  احد بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء وهي حق وليست  كذبا   كما  علمتكم تثبتون فيه" (1يو2: 27) "ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس  الذي به   ختمتم  ليوم الفداء" (أف4: 30). "ولكن اساس الله الراسخ قد ثبت  اذ له هذا   الختم  يعلم الرب الذين هم له وليتجنب الاثم كل من يسمي اسم  المسيح"  (2تي2:  19) "  ولكن الذي يثبتنا معكم في المسيح وقد مسحنا هو  الله "  (كورنثوس  الثانية 1:  21) و" الذي ختمنا ايضا واعطى عربون الروح  في  قلوبنا" (2كو1:  22) "و هكذا  كان اناس منكم لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل   تبررتم باسم الرب  يسوع وبروح  الهنا" (1كو6:11).*
 * 6.  الروح القدس يحل بوضع الايدي (اع: 2) و(اع 8: 14) *


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*وبعد هذا نبدأ في شرح طقس سر الميرون للأطفال ( لانهم الغالبية القصوى العظمى ) فتقول موسوعة الخادم القبطي :*

*  




*​ *  



*​ *  



*​ 



​ *
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*  




* 
*
هذا عن الأطفال ، و أما عن الكِبَار ، يقول موقع الأنبا تكلا :

 **            وصلنا (لقداسة البابا) سؤال طويل من سيدة كبيرة السن، ملخصه  خجلها    من        عمادها وهي كبيرة.. ونتيجة لذلك تطلب آية أو دليلاً من  الكتاب    يثبت  أن  العماد      يكون بالتغطيس

    أيضاً قامت بعض المواقع و المنتديات الغير مسيحية بتناول مقالاً وضعناه في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت حول          طقس سر المعمودية، وأماكن رشومات زيت الميرون       في الجسم، ووضعوا عناوين مثل      "كيف يتم رشم المرأة النصرانية"      وغيره..   وهذا توضيح      لهم من العقيدة المسيحية حول معمودية الكبار..


* *الإجابة:

   أحب      أن أطمئنك أننا حينما نعمد امرأة كبيرة، لا تنزل إلى          جرن المعمودية عارية تماماً كالأطفال.      

فالمسيحية لا تخدش حياء إنسان قط، فما بالك بامرأة تمارس أقدس طقس كنسي في      حياتها.

          إنما تجحد الشيطان، ثم تتلو      الإيمان إقرار الإيمان، وهي لابسة كل ملابسها..             ثم نتركها في حجرة المعمودية      ونخرج. وحينئذ تخلع ملابسها، وتلبس          تونية أو رداء أبيض، وتجلس على كرسي إلى جوار المعمودية. ثم يدخل          الكاهن، فتصعد من على الكرسي، وتهبط في جرن المعمودية ويعمدها الكاهن بأن      يغطسها في الماء ثلاث مرات باسم الثالوث.     

          وتخرج من جرن المعمودية بمساعدة الكاهن أو احدي          الشماسات. *​* 



*​*
*​*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          معمودية شابة أيرلندية على يد          القمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج، ويُرى في الصورة          كيف ترتدي         تونية بيضاء كما أوضحنا في هذا المقال


*​* ويخرج الكاهن من حجرة المعمودية إلى أن تخلع      التونية أو الرداء الذي نزلت به في      المعمودية، وتجفف نفسها، وتلبس ملابسها الجديدة. وبعد أن تلبس ملابسها يدخل      الكاهن، ليدهناها          بالميرون في الأجزاء الظاهرة من ملابسها مثل رأسها ووجهها ويديها.. ويمنحها     الروح القدس. وإن كان أحد الآباء          الأساقفة حاضراً، يضع يده على رأسها، وينفخ في وجهها، ويقول لها "اقبلي      الروح القدس". *
*                وكما ترين لا يوجد ما يدعو للخجل في كل هذا. *
*                حتى الشباب      أو الرجال الكبار في حال معموديتهم في تلك السن لا ينزلون لجرن المعمودية      عرايا.*​*

**

ويقول الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي المتنيح في       موسعته اللاهوتية - موسوعة أسرار الكنيسة السبعة - موسوعة اللاهوت     العقيدي  ،  جـ 3 ، - سر الميرون - تحت عنوان " دهن المعمدين بالميرون في     36 موضعاً  ،  صـ 244،243..

* 





​ *
**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*

وقد ورد في كتاب الدسقولية ، الفصل الرابع والثلاثون ، صـ 171 :

* 









​ *
وكل مرجع تقريبا سيتكلم عن الفرق بين معمودية ورشم الصغار عنها عن معمودية       ورشم الكبار سيتكلم عن هذه الاشياء لانها هى الأشياء الواقعية الحاصلة       فعلاً ، ولكن اريد ان الفت الإنتباه ، ان هذا ايضاً نفس ما يجرى مع   الذكر     البالغ حين توجههُ للعماد فلا الذكر ينزل عاري ولا الإنثى تنزل   عارية  الى    جُرن المعمودية ! ولكن لان المشكك اخلاقه مريضة لانه مسلم   فطرح  السؤال عن    الإناث فقط ! انها مشكلة ازلية في الإسلام ، الجنس ، !!

فلا اعرف ، لماذا يحاول المسلم بالكذب والتدليس على المسيحيية أن يعيش وسط عالم من الخيالات التي يصنعها هو ويصدقها بنفسه ! فعجبي !


والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن ، من الذي قال أن البالغ سواء كان ذكراً أو أنثى يعمد ويدهن بزيت الميرون كما يحدث تماماً مع الأطفال ؟!


فهل يوجد شهوة لطفل او طفلة لم يتجاوزا الـ 40 يوم او 80 يوم !!!؟ أفيقوا ايها المسلون !




والعجيب       أنهم صاروا يعتبرون ان كلمة الرشم صفحة قبيحة حتى أصبحوا عندما يريدون   أن     يشتمون أحداً يقولون له " يا ابن المرشومة " وكأن هذه شتيمة !! فهل   حقا     الرشم شتيمة أم كالعادة المسلم لا يفقة أي شيء !؟ طبعاً تعرفون   الإجابة  !

المسلم يؤمن ان كل ابن آدم قد نخسه الشيطان عند ولادته ( طبعا الا المسيح       وامه ) ولاننا مسيحيين فلا ينطبق علينا هذا الهراء ولكن ما معنى الرشم       والنخس ؟

لنرى ( منقول بتصرف ) :


**رشم (لسان العرب)


رَشَمَ إليه رَشْماً: كتب.
والرَّشْم  خاتم البُر وغيره من الحبوب،       وقيل: وقيل: رَشْمُ كل شيء علامته، رَشَمَهُ  يَرْشُمِهُ رَشْماً،  وهو     وضع  الخاتم على فراء البُر فيبقى أََثره فيه، وهو  الرَّوْشَمُ،   سوادية.     الجوهري: الروشم اللوح الذي يختم به البَيادر، بالسين  والشين   جميعاً.  قال    أبو تراب: سمعت عَرَّاماً يقول الرَّسْمُ والرَّشْمُ    الأَثَرُ.
ورَسَمَ على كذا ورَشَمَ أي كتب

* *http://www.baheth.info/all.jsp?term=الرشم*​ *

**نخس (لسان العرب)


نَخَسَ  الدَّابَّةَ وغيرها يَنْخُسُها       ويَنْخَسُها ويَنْخِسُها؛ الأَخيرتان عن  اللحياني، نَخْساً: غَرَزَ     جنبها   أَو مؤخّرها بعود أَو نحوه، وهو  النَّخْسُ.
والنَّخَّاسُ  بائع الدواب، سمي بذلك       لنَخْسِه إِياها حتى تَنْشَط، وحِرْفته النِّخاسة  والنَّخاسة، وقد يسمى       بائعُ الرقيق نَخَّاساً، والأَول هو الأصل

* *http://www.baheth.info/all.jsp?term=النخس*​ * 
*
*واليكم أستكمال الموضوع من هنا : *http://christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68794


الغريب حقاً أنك تجد عنوان الشبهة هو " كيف يتم المرأة       في النصرانية ؟ " ولم يقل احد اصلا ان الرشم هذا يحدث للمرأة ! بل   الطفل  !    ولا توجد اصلا نصرانية بل مسيحيية !! فأف لهذا الكذب !

*للمناقشة :  مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !*


 



*فهل يكف المسلم عن إختراع الأكاذيب وتصديقها وتلفيقها لنا ؟!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*عدنا    من جديد مع رد ممتع جداً ، كُنا قد تكلمنا عن الأكذوبة التي صنعها    المسلمون ونسبها إلينا بل وصدقها بل واصبح يعتبرها مسبة لنا ! وهذه    الأكذوبة مفادها أن المراة البالغة عندما تأتي ليتم تعميدها ثم دهانها بزيت    الميرون المقدس تكون عارية تماما ، كما يحدث مع الأطفال الصغار ( 40 او   80  يوم )  ويقوم الكاهن بنفس ما يقوم به مع الطفل تماما ، وقد رددنا على   هذا  الهراء ردا مختصرا ولكنه كان صائباً جدا حيث أنني لا اعتبر ان هذه   تعتبر  مما يطلق عليه " شبهات " بل مجرد كذبة يتم نفيها ببعض الكلمات   البسيطة ،  وقلنا ان الموضوع كله لا يحتاج إلى كتابة في منتديات وغيرها من   أماكن  ردودنا ، بكل كل ما يحتاجه هذا الموضوع هو أن يقوم أي مسلم بالدخول   إلى اي  كنيسة ويرى كيف يُعمد الرجل والمرأة البالغان ويحكم بنفسه ! ،   فماذا نفعل  اكثر من ذلك !

المهم ، وبعد أن رددنا على هذا الموضوع وانتهى نهاية تامة ، خرج علينا    أحدهم بكتابة مشاركة هى بحق إعجازية ، تحتوي على كل مظاهر الضعف كما سنرى    الآن فقلنا " ولِما لا ؟! " فليأخذ نصيبه كما أخذه كل مَن سبقه ، وها نحن    اليوم نرد على " اللارد " لنعلمه دروساً مجانية في المسيحيية في منتدى    الكنيسة العربية  ..

**وسنبدأ    بالتعليق على ما كتبه بنفسه لتروا بأم اعينكم ما هو المستوى الذي وصل   إليه  الأحباء المسلمين في المناقشة العلمية والصدق التام _ أكرر _ الصدق   التام  !! ، في الطرح فتابعونا واحكموا بأنفسكم ..

*


> تعودنا من اتباع النصرانية


*هذه    أول كذبة في الموضوع فلا هو تعوّد ولا هو رأى اتباع النصرانية ،   فالنصرانية  قد أنتهت وولت قبل أن يولد هو ، ومن لديه اعتراض على شيء   فليدخل هنا : مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !

*


> نجد التدليس والجهل المعتاد


*صراحة    ، هذه ثاني كذبة صريحة ، فالمسيحي لا يعلم الكذب والتدليس على عكس اُناس    محلل لهم الكذب في ثلاث من بينهم الحرب والذي يدخل تحتها أي تفسير  للحرب،   فهناك حرب علمية ، وحرب مناقشة وهكذا .. ، هذا بالإضافة الى  المعاريض  والتي  هى كذب صريح يخل منه القاصي والداني والتي مفادها بمثال  أنه لو سأل  أحد  المسلمين ومعه سلاح أحد المسيحيين مثلا وقال له " هل أنت  مسلم ؟ " فرد  عليه  المسيحي وقال له " نعم " وكان هو مسيحي وغير مسلم  ولكنه مسلم حسب  كلام  رسول الإسلام بأن المسلم من سلم الناس من لسانه ،  فأنه ليس بكاذب  لانه  بالفعل " مسلم " بغض النظر عن وجهة نظر المسلم  للمسلم وقصد المسيحي ،  أي  بمعنى ادق ، أي جملة يمكن أن تدل على معنى  ويقصد بها معنى أخر فهذا  ليس كذب  ، فهذا محلل في الإسلام ولتسمعوا الحلقة  الرائعة للأخ رشيد عن  موضوع " **الكذب في الإسلام**" : *http://islamexplained.com/UVG/UVG_vi...72/186---.aspx

*وما أروع الكتاب المقدس الذي قال : *

*
 Eph 4:25  لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه، لأننا بعضنا أعضاء البعض. 

Col 3:9  لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض، اذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع اعماله، 

Rev 21:8  وأما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي هو الموت الثاني». 
*

*واما    القرأن فيقول : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ    أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ    يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ    غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (101) المائدة*


*
وأما عن الجهل ، فلن اتكلم بل سأعرض ماذا يقول القرآن وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس ، 


يقول الكتاب المقدس : 

Joh 5:39  فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية. وهي التي تشهد لي. 
*
*واما     القرأن فيقول : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ     أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ     يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ     غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (101) المائدة

*


> للرد على شبهة رشم المرأة في النصرانية والتعميد


*وهذه    الكذبة الثالثة ، حيث أن كل مسيحي تقريبا عندما يقرأ كلامهم في هذه    المواضيع ربما يصاب بصدمة قلبية من كثرة الضحك على طارح الموضوع ، فتقريبا    كل مسيحي قد رأى باُم عينه التعميد والرشم بزيت الميرون المقدس ،  بالإضافة   الى انه رأى مواضيعكم الهزيلة التي لا دليل فيها بل أنكم  تتخبطون بين  طريقة  تعميد الكبار والصغار ولا تميزون بينهم وتنقلون الكلام  ولا تفهمونه  ولا  حتى تقرأونه بتركيز  ، فهذه ليست شبهة بل أطروفة  إسلامية نرد عليها في   أوقات فراغنا فقط ..

*


> وقبل ان نحلل الموضوع ونرد  عليه نريد ان نريكم مزيد من صور النفاق كما    وضحها حبيبنا الغائب الحاضر  abc في موضوعه الساحق هل انتهي سرجون في  قمران  ،  الرد على نبي في ارض  العرب


*وهذا    كوميديا ، ومن عدة جوانب ، فالنفاق يكون عندما اخفي ما أؤمن به فيكم ،    ولكني احبكم بالطبع ولكني لابد أن اقول فيكم الحقيقة كاملة ولا أكذب ،  فأما   عن اني احبكم ففعلا هذا صحيح ، واما عن مستواكم العلمي فهو معدوم  واقل من   الصفر والغالبية العظمى منكم كذبة ومدلسين ، فلا تعارض بين هذا  وذاك ،  لان  الأول هو شيء من تجاهي انا وهو أني احبكم فعلاً والثاني من  جانبكم  انتم وهو  مستواكم العلمي والأخلاقي ، فهل تريدني أن اكذب واقول  انكم ذو  علم او في  غالبكم لكم اخلاق في الحوار ؟! لن اكذب عزيزي !

واما عن موضوع " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟ " **فهو    بالفعل ساحق تماماً ، حيث أنه تم القضاء على محاولتكم اليائسة البائسة   فيه  بكل الصور والطرق وانتهت الشبهة إنتهاء تام الى ان تقوم الساعة ، حيث   تم  تفنيدها نصياً وجغرافياً وتاريخياً وتفسيرياً ، إسلامياً ، مسيحياً  ...  إلخ  ، ولا يوجد لكم ولو نصف رد فيها، فحظ أوفر ، فأنا قلت لكم عدد   المراجع  التي لدي تجعلني اثبت ما اريد !! ولكنكم تصممون على الإثبات   العملي فكان  لكم ..

*


> يقول المنافقين الذين يقولون على انفسهم *انهم محبة*


*يعني اية " انهم محبة " ؟! مش فاهم وجهة نظر سعادتك ! أتقصد اننا نتعامل بالمحبة ؟!

*


> إقتباس:ولكن لان المشكك اخلاقه مريضة لانه مسلم





> *في البداية نعود لكلامي كاملاً بدون البتر ( كالمعتاد منكم ) :*


 * وكل    مرجع تقريبا سيتكلم عن الفرق بين معمودية ورشم الصغار عنها عن معمودية      ورشم الكبار سيتكلم عن هذه الاشياء لانها هى الأشياء الواقعية الحاصلة      فعلاً ، ولكن اريد ان الفت الإنتباه ، ان هذا ايضاً نفس ما يجرى مع الذكر   البالغ حين توجههُ للعماد فلا الذكر ينزل عاري ولا الإنثى تنزل عارية الى   جُرن المعمودية ! ولكن لان المشكك اخلاقه مريضة لانه مسلم فطرح السؤال عن   الإناث فقط ! انها مشكلة ازلية في الإسلام ، الجنس ، !!* 



> *فهل    ما قلته خطأ ؟ بالطبع لا لأن بالفعل المسلم لو كان يعترض على الطقس نفسه    فكان سيعترض على الطقس نفسه على الجنسين ( الذكر والإنثى ) البالغين  وليس   فقط على الأنثى ، ولكنه لما يدور في نفسه نتيجة الكبت تحدث عن  الأنثى ولم   يذكر الذكر وقد نفينا هذا الكلام للجنسين وليس للمرأة فقط  لاننا نوضح  الطقس  نفسه وليس الطقس مع المرأة فقط كما تفعلون في مشكلتكم  الأزلية "  المرأة "  فما الذي يضايقك في هذا ؟
> 
> 
> هل رأيت عنوانا يقول " كيف يتم رشم الذكر في النصرانية ؟ " !!؟*


  إقتباس:لماذا يحاول المسلم بالكذب والتدليس على المسيحيية  



> *كالعادة نعود لكلامي بدون بتر لنرى كيف يقتص المسلم الكلام ،،*





> * فلا اعرف ، لماذا يحاول المسلم بالكذب والتدليس على المسيحيية أن يعيش وسط عالم من الخيالات التي يصنعها هو ويصدقها بنفسه ! فعجبي !*





> *فهل أنا اخطأت عندما قلت : **أن يعيش وسط عالم من الخيالات التي يصنعها هو ويصدقها بنفسه؟
> 
> فهو فعلا من صنع هذه الكذبة كما كشفناها وسنكشف كل الأكاذيب فما الخطأ في كلامي ؟
> 
> الغريب انه بعد هذا يقول علىّ : *





> فهذه هي اخلاق القذارة ولا عجب


*وعجبي !

ندخل على جزء كوميدي ممزوج بقلة أدب وسامحوني سأعرض كلامه كما هو لنريكم ما هو المستوى الذي وصلوا إليه.

*


> خلا رد هذا النصراني من اي كلمة من كلام اباء النصارى الأولين والكنيسة الاولى واكتفى بذكر كلام لنظير جيد او ما يسمى بشنودة





> *وهذه    مدعاة للضحك ولكن لنؤجله لكي لا نضحك من الآن فسنضحك كثيراُ فيما بعد ،    يقول ان كلامي قد خلا من كلام الآباء الأولين ! ولا اعلم هل هو يرد على    موضوع أخر أم ماذا ، او هل قرأ الموضوع الذي يرد عليه أصلاً ؟ فإني في هذا    الموضوع والذي من المفترض أنه يرد عليه بعد أن قرأه قد ذكرت كلام   الدسقولية  والتي هى أقوال الآباء الرسل !! ، هل قرأتم ؟ الرسل ! ، رسل   المسيح !! ،  أي اقدم فترة في المسيحية كاملةٍ وآباء الآباء ، الرسل   الأطهار ، ثم يقول  لي اني لم آتي بكلام الآباء !! فماذا اقول لمثل هذه   العقول ؟!! أذكر له  الدسقولية فيقول اني لم اذكر كلام الآباء !! أشعر انه   لا يعرف اصلا من هم  الرُسل !! فهل رأيتم مثل المستويات التي نتحاور معها   ؟!!
> 
> اُذكّره بكلام الدسقولية مرة أخرى لعله يذهب ويقرأ ويعرف ما هى الدسقولية ..*
> *
> *


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*
ستقول انه يتكلم عن النساء البالغات ، فسأقول لك ، استخرج انه هنا يتكلم عن تعميد النساء وهن عرايا !!*[/QUOTE]





> فكان التعميد يتم عن طريق التعرية تماما تماما اي ملط في اوقات الكنيسة الاولى


*"     ملط  " هذه هى الحالة التي فيها نُخسَ كل مسلم بحسب نص الحديث ولكن   بعيدا   عن  النخس ، فسنسألك من اين اتيت بهذا الإفتراء !!؟ الذي اقتبسته   لم يقل   هذا  الكلام الفارغ الذي قلته انت !! فمن اين اتيت به !! أتحاول   ان تدلس   على  القاريء المسلم بترجمة جملة وكتابة ما تريده تحتها !!! أهذا   هو   مستواكم !؟  هذا لو تقصد أنه كان يحدث هذا للبالغات والبالغين ..

أما لو تقصد الكلام عن " الأطفال " فأقول لك ، نعم وإلى اليوم يُعَمدون عراة ! فما مشكلتك في هذا !!!؟*


*ونبدأ في إقتباس النص الإنجليزي كما نقله وبعدها ننقل ترجمته - الأمينة جدا - !*



> 3Then they shall take off all their clothes​
> وهي اول فقرة في الخاصة بطقس التعميد ومعناها ان يخلع المتعمد سواء كان راجل او امراة او طفل بخلع جميع ملابسه اي يكون عريان ملط


*والمطلوب الآن هو إستخراج الجملة " سواء كان راجل او امراة " من النص الإنجليزي ..

أرأيتم مدى الأمانة العلمية التي يتمتع بها المسلم في الأبحاث العلمية الكاديمية !؟
هل رأيتم مدى العلم ! هل رأيتم التدليس في الترجمة !!! هل هذا يعرف      الإنجليزية !! كيف استخرج من هذه الكلمات الإنجليزية هذه الكلمات العربية      !!! عجبي !*




> 5After this, the men will be baptized. Finally, the women, after they  have unbound their hair, and removed their jewelry. No one shall take  any foreign object with themselves down into the water​ وهذه الفقرة خاصة بالنساء ويقول      ان تبدا النساء بعد الرجال في الترتيب مع  ان يقوموا بفك شعورهم وان    تخلع   ما تبقى من مجوهرات او اي شيء اجنبى عن  نفسها حتى تنزل جرن    المعمودية  ملط  متجردة من اي شيء .





> *الجملة تقول " unbound their hair " أي يحلون شعرهن و " removed their jewelry " أي ينزعون جواهرهن و "  any foreign object      " أي ، أي شيء غريب عنها ، فهل تجدون انه قال انها تنزل عارية !!؟ هل      تجدون أنه قال انزلي بدون ملابس !!؟ من اين اتى هذا المعترض بـ " حتى تنزل جرن المعمودية ملط " ؟  *





> 11Then,     after these things,  the  bishop passes each of them on nude to the     elder who stands at the  water.  They shall stand in the water naked.  A    deacon, likewise, will go  down  with them into the water
> وهذه الفقرة فضيحة ومعناها ان الكاهن     يقوم بالمرور على النساء او الرجالة   وهم عرايا واقفين على حافة جرن    الماء  ويتم المرور تبعا للاقدم ، تمهيدا   للنزول مع النساء العرايا لحمام     السباحة او جرن المعمودية وهم   مللللللللللللللللط


*
بالفعل عزيزي ، هذه الفقرة فضيحة وسوف تعرف اليوم معنى كلمة فضيحة عندنا      تعرف ماذا يعني ان تتكلم فيما لا تعرف ولا حتى ابجدياته وتظل تفتي في شيء      لا تعرف فيه ولا قبل ابجدياته !!


نعود ونسأل السؤال المعهود لنا وهو ، من أين أتى هذا المدعي بجملة "** النساء او الرجالة " و " مع النساء العرايا  " و " وهم  مللللللللللللللللط** " ؟

استخرجوا لنا هذه من الجملة التي يقتبسها ويترجمها **بكلمات ليست فيها !! فعجبي على مثل هذه الترجمات !*


*وبالطبع لن اعلق على ترجمته لكلمة " bishop " بـ " كاهن "..

*


> هذه فضيحة كبرى ومن كلام هيبوليتوس الذي قال ان المرأة تنزل للجرن عريانة ملط




*وانا أطلبه بإثبات كلامه أن كلام هيبوليتوس فيه " المرأة تنزل للجرن عريانة ملط " وإلا فسيظل كاذب للمرة الـ... ، فهو يدلس على القديسيين ولما لا وقد تم الرد على شبهته تماما ولم يبقى له إلا لفظ الأنفاس الأخيرة فيها ..

*


> وهذا هو تقليد الاباء الاولين وليست الكنيسة التي تقوم بمخالفة الاباء الاولين


:99:*أي كلام في أي كلام ، الكلام ما عليه جمرك !

سنرى هل الكنيسة تنفذ الطقس القديم أم لا قريباً فإستعد لما ستراه ....*



> ونستكمل العناصر التاريخية


*ld: الجملة دي من أكثر الجمل اللي ضحتني في ردك ! هو انت اصلا بتذكر حاجة ليها علاقة بالتاريخ !! أتعلم تترجم صح ونبقى نشوف الموضوع ده بعدين ..*:w00t:





> “Fundamentalist Christians and the Southern Baptists may object to us,       but I will meet with them anytime to talk about both Natura and      nudity,”  Martin said on January 23. “It’s funny that some Southern      Baptists  oppose us, because for about the first 500 years after the death of  Christ, mass baptisms were done nude.”


*طبعا      أنا هاستنى منك تعريف الموقع ده للقاريء عشان يشوف انت بتنقل من مين    كحجة   علينا وبالتحديد الكلمات " the golden rule " ، هاسيبك انت تدور    بنفسك   وتخرج لينا بالجواب الشافي عن الكلمات اللي بين علامة التنصيص دي ،    وطبعا   هاعمل نفسي مش واخد بالي من الكلام الملون بالاحمر ده خالص    وهاعتبر انك   مابتعرف تترجمه وعشان كدة ماترجمتش الجملة دي ، يعني بالبلدي    هاستّر على   الكلام اللي هنا ، بس برضو السؤال الأزلي ليك ، فين هنا  قال   ان الكلام ده   بيحصل للرجال والنساء البالغين ؟!!!*​


*وانظروا ماذا قال :

*


> Newsweek, which picked up  the story in its January 26 issue, quoted      Martin as also claiming that  “early Christians were nudists. Christ was nude when he washed apostles’ feet. Peter rode nude in his boat


*وصدقوني      ، بدأت اشعر انه لا يعرف اي شيء في الإنجليزية ! بل حتى لو يعرف فهو  لا     يقرأ ما يكتبه وكأنه يكتب حروفاً لا يعرف قراءتها !! فالجملة  المظللة     بالأحمر ما معناها " المسيح كان عارياً عندما غسل أرجل الرسل ،  بطرس ركب     ركب قاربه عارياً " ومن المعروف قصة غسل المسيح له كل المجد  لأرجل  التلاميذ    حيث جاء في الكتاب المقدس :

Joh 13:4  قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه وأخذ منشفة واتزر بها 
Joh 13:5  ثم صب ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها. 
* 

*فمعروف      لكل ذي علم أن كلمة " خلع ثيابه " هنا لا تعني أنه كان عارياً تماماً   بل    يقصد بها انه خلع بعض اجزاء الملابس ، فهنا هذا المدعي ينسف بحثه   بنفسه    بهذه الجملة ، فإن كانت كلمة " عري " لا تعني العري المطلق بل خلع   بعض    الثياب فأين الشبهة ؟!! ، بالطبع قد وضحنا نحن الصورة الحقيقية في   الجزء    الأول من ردنا حيث قلنا :*

*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*في    كل ما سبق كُنّا نرد على ما ادعاه المشكك بطريقة بسيطة ، فرددنا على  كذبه   وكشفناه وعلى الإيحاء الذي حاول ان يقدمه للقاريء البسيط وكشفناه هو   أيضاً ،  وفي الرد الأول تماماً قد أوردنا ادلة بسيطة وقليلة لأن الأمر  لا  يحتاج  إلى أدلة كثيرة لأنه وكما قلنا امر عملي يحدث كل فترة صغيرة (  يمكن  ان يكون  كل يوم ) ومن اراد ان يرى فليدخل كنيسة ويرى بعينيه أو يسأل   الكاهن عن  الطريقة ويسمع منه ، فلهذا لم نُكثِر من الأدلة ، ولكننا في  هذا  الرد سوف  نضع عدد أكبر من الأدلة لكي يقرأ من يريد أن يقرأ..
ولنرى كيف يقول المشكك لي :

*


> *اغفال تاريخ التعميد عبر العصور وانا اتحدى لو كان يعرف عنه شيء*


* وايضاً :*


> * فهل تكف انت عن الجهل وتعرف دينك جيدا*


*
ولنرى من هو الجاهل الذي لا يعرف أي شيء ..

فلنختبر قدرة المشكك على العدْ...


**الدليل الـ1 :

**ويوجد أيضاً رتبة شماسات..  وهي      للفتيات..  و الشماسة رتبة غير كهنوتية، ولكنها خدمية..  كما هو      الحال في          معمودية النساء الكبيرات وغير ذلك..

*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cre...n__Diacon.html​*
الدليل الـ2 :
**
**يقول     الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي المتنيح في  موسعته اللاهوتية -     موسوعة أسرار الكنيسة السبعة - موسوعة اللاهوت العقيدي ،  جـ 3 ، - سر     الميرون - تحت عنوان " دهن المعمدين بالميرون في 36 موضعاً ،  صـ  244،243..*​* 
*





​*
*​* الدليل الـ3 :*​*
** قد ورد في كتاب الدسقولية ، الفصل الرابع والثلاثون ، صـ 171 :*​* 
*







​*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

* الدليل الـ4 :
**
**
 **                     وصلنا (لقداسة البابا) سؤال طويل من سيدة كبيرة السن،     ملخصه خجلها من        عمادها وهي كبيرة.. ونتيجة لذلك تطلب آية أو  دليلاً    من الكتاب يثبت  أن  العماد      يكون بالتغطيس

    أيضاً قامت بعض المواقع و المنتديات الغير مسيحية بتناول مقالاً وضعناه     في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت حول          طقس سر المعمودية، وأماكن    رشومات  زيت الميرون   في الجسم، ووضعوا عناوين مثل      "كيف يتم رشم    المرأة  النصرانية"  وغيره..   وهذا توضيح      لهم من العقيدة المسيحية    حول  معمودية الكبار..


* *الإجابة:

   أحب      أن أطمئنك أننا حينما نعمد امرأة كبيرة، لا تنزل إلى          جرن المعمودية عارية تماماً     كالأطفال.      

فالمسيحية لا تخدش حياء إنسان قط، فما بالك بامرأة تمارس أقدس طقس كنسي في      حياتها.

          إنما تجحد الشيطان، ثم تتلو      الإيمان إقرار الإيمان، وهي لابسة كل ملابسها..             ثم نتركها في حجرة المعمودية      ونخرج. وحينئذ تخلع ملابسها، وتلبس          تونية أو رداء أبيض، وتجلس على كرسي إلى جوار المعمودية. ثم يدخل          الكاهن، فتصعد من على الكرسي، وتهبط في جرن المعمودية ويعمدها الكاهن بأن      يغطسها في الماء ثلاث مرات باسم الثالوث.     

          وتخرج من جرن المعمودية بمساعدة الكاهن أو احدي          الشماسات. *​* 




*​*
*​*صورة     في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          معمودية شابة أيرلندية على يد              القمص أثناسيوس فهمي جورج، ويُرى في الصورة          كيف ترتدي             تونية بيضاء كما أوضحنا في هذا المقال


*​* ويخرج الكاهن من حجرة المعمودية إلى أن تخلع      التونية أو الرداء الذي نزلت به في      المعمودية، وتجفف نفسها، وتلبس ملابسها الجديدة. وبعد أن تلبس ملابسها يدخل      الكاهن، ليدهناها          بالميرون     في الأجزاء الظاهرة من ملابسها مثل رأسها ووجهها ويديها.. ويمنحها         الروح القدس. وإن كان أحد الآباء          الأساقفة حاضراً، يضع يده على رأسها، وينفخ في وجهها، ويقول لها "اقبلي      الروح القدس". *
*                وكما ترين لا يوجد ما يدعو للخجل في كل هذا. *
*                حتى الشباب      أو الرجال الكبار في حال معموديتهم في تلك السن لا ينزلون لجرن المعمودية      عرايا.*​*
*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS...ing-Women.html​*
الدليل الـ5 :
**
**كتاب الشمامسة والشماسات، الأنبا متاؤس ، صـ 50 و 51 :
*









​* 
الدليل الـ6 :
**
*
*Just              prior to entering  the water the candidates removed their     clothes, for          the baptism  was received nude. This surprises     moderns, for we wonder about           modesty. This may be a     consideration in the instructions of the  Apostolic          Tradition     (21.4-5) to baptize the small children  first, the grown          men next, and finally the women. In     order to  observe decency women deacons          assisted at the     baptism of women  according to the third-century Didascalia              (16), repeated in the  4th century Apostolic Constitutions (3.15-16).              In the baptism  of a woman, the male presbyter anointed the     forehead, pronounced           the formula, and dipped the head, but  the    female deacon anointed the  body          and received the woman  as   she  came out of the water. Some  baptisteries          may  have   had  curtains. Another factor is that the  ancient world seems             to  have had a more relaxed attitude toward  nudity. The nudity    expressed           the idea of new birth- hence in  art the  baptizand   is shown not  only nude          but smaller than the   baptizer. This   manner of  representation is not an          indication  of  infant or child baptism but follows artistic convention.          The  newly baptized person put on a white garment, symbolizing purity.

*http://dlibrary.acu.edu.au/research/...1/Ferguson.htm​​* 
**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*
الدليل الـ11 :**
* *Deaconess.*​ *Where      did women fit into the ministry of the early church? Paul’s   inclusion    of references to women in ministry is striking when   compared with the    role of women in general in the first century. He   commended Phoebe  for   her service in the church at Cenchreae, using   the word “deacon” to    describe her (Rom 16:1). He praised her as a   “helper” (Rom 16:2), a  word   that denotes leadership qualities (cf.      Rom 12:8; 1 Tm 3:4, 5). Some scholars have used that reference as  an     example of early development of the office of deaconess. Others  have     interpreted it in a nontechnical sense, meaning that Phoebe   functioned    in a generally serving role and thus was worthy of   recognition at  Rome.   Whether “deacon” was used technically or **descri ptively **, ministry for both women and men in the NT      was patterned after the example of Jesus, who “came not to be  served     but to serve” (Mk 10:45). Because of the large number of  female   converts   (Acts 5:14; 17:4), women functioned in such areas of ministry as visitation, instruction in discipleship, and assistance in baptism. Deaconesses are mentioned in third-century **doc uments ** as administering baptism to female converts.*​ *Considering the rigid separation of the sexes in the Near East at that time, female participation in church ministry stands out in bold relief.      A governor of Bithynia, Pliny the Younger (d. 113?), in his      Correspondence with Trajan verified women officeholders in the church.      Pliny also mentioned two deaconesses who were martyred for the cause   of    Christ.

*​ *cf. compare*

*NT New Testament*

*Elwell,      W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the  Bible.     Map on lining papers. (591). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book  House.*



​* الدليل الـ12 :*


*DEACONESS — a female believer serving in the office of Deacon in a church.
The only New Testament reference to deaconess as a church office is      Paul’s descr iption of Phoebe as a deaconess of the church in Cenchrea      (Rom. 16:1, NRSV). The Greek word translated as deaconess in this      passage is rendered as deacon and servant by other versions of the      Bible. The office of deaconess was similar to the office of deacon.      Their spiritual responsibility was essentially the same, except that      deaconesses probably rendered a ministry exclusively to women,      particularly in the early years of the church.
The office of deaconess became a regular feature of church organization      as early as the first part of the second century. In a.d. 112, Pliny     the  Younger, governor of Bithynia, wrote a letter to the emperor   Trajan   of  Rome, indicating that in his investigation of Christians he   had   tortured  two Christian maidens who were called deaconesses. The   office   of  deaconess in the Eastern Church continued down to the  12th  century.   The  widows of clergymen, who were not permitted to  remarry,  often   served as  deaconesses. Some scholars believe that  Paul’s  standards for   Widows in 1  Timothy 5:9–12 were applied to  these  deaconesses.
No qualifications for the office of deaconess are specifically given in      the New Testament. But tradition indicates that piety, discretion,   and    experience were required of deaconesses.
While controversy has centered around the ordination of women through      the centuries, deaconesses apparently were installed in their office  by     the Laying on of Hands, just like deacons. However, there is no    account   of a deaconess ordination in the Bible. Church groups with    both  deacons  and deaconesses customarily ordain women in the same    manner as  men. In  the United States the office of deaconess is most    prominent  today among  Lutherans, Episcopalians, United Methodists,    Presbyterians,  Baptists,  and in certain Reform bodies.
In the early centuries, deaconesses were especially called on to serve women      in situations where custom forbade the ministry of the deacon.      Deaconesses instructed female candidates for church membership,      ministered to women who were sick and in prison, and assisted at their baptism, especially in the act of anointing.      Through the years deaconesses have been assigned various types of      educational, charitable, and social service work in their churches  and     communities. Deaconesses have traditionally served as  doorkeepers in     some churches. They may be seen frequently today as  ushers and lay     readers.

Youngblood, R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson      Publishers. (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev.  ed.     of: Nelson's illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index.   Nashville:    T. Nelson.*


​* الدليل الـ13 :
**
**DEACONESS. There are a number of indications in the NT      that women as well as men were appointed as deacons. *Phoebe was      diakonos of the church at Cencreae (Rom. 16:1) and Paul recommends her      as his messenger. Although sometimes translated ‘servant’ (av),      this is the word used for a deacon in 1 Tim. 3:8. It had no  feminine     form at this time. The Greek Fathers regularly read 1 Tim.  3:11,  ‘The    women likewise must be serious’ (rsv), as a reference to the qualities required for women deacons rather than deacons’ wives (av).*​ *About ad      111 Pliny, governor of Bithynia, reported that he had questioned    under   torture two maidservants, who were called deaconesses    (ministrae),   concerning Christian rites (Epistolae, 10:96). After that    there seems no   clear literary notice of deaconesses before the 3rd    century  Didascalia.  It portrays a culture where women were    significantly  enclosed. Women  deacons had freedom to move within    households, reaching  women and  children. They played an important role at the baptism of women and in continuing to teach the converts. Around this time the feminine term diakonissa was coined.*​ *Some      have doubted the existence of such an office in NT times, but the      consensus today seems to be that women such as Phoebe held a  recognized     office as deacon in Paul’s day. The emphasis in Luke  8:2f. on the     involvement of women in Jesus’ ministry may have been  intended to be an     encouragement to them. Deaconesses gradually  disappeared in later     centuries, with the tendency for women’s  ministry to be concentrated in     celibate religious orders.*​ *NT New Testament

av Authorized Version ( King James’), 1611

rsv Revised Standard Version : NT, 1946; OT, 1952; Common Bible, 1973

ad anno Domini

 Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New Bible dictionary (3rd      ed.) (262). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity      Press.
* 
​*
الدليل الـ14 :
**
**DEACONESSES.      Female helpers who had the care of the poor and the sick among the      women of the church. This office was needed because of the rigid      separation of the sexes in that day. Paul mentions Phoebe as a  deaconess     of the church of Cenchrea, and it seems probable that  Tryphaena,     Tryphosa, and Persis, whom he commends for labor in the  Lord, were     deaconesses (Rom. 16:1, 12).
In the Early Church. In the early church the apostolic constitution      distinguished “deaconesses” from “widows” and “virgins” and prescribed      their duties. The office of deaconess in the Eastern church continued      down to the twelfth century. It was frequently occupied by the  widows   of   clergymen or the wives of bishops, who were obliged to  forgo the     married state to enter upon their sacred office.

Qualifications. Piety, discretion, and experience were in any case the      indispensable prerequisites in candidates. During the first two      centuries the church more carefully heeded the advice of Paul that the      deaconess should have been the wife of one husband and that the  church     should admit to the office only those who had been thoroughly  tested   by   previous trusts, having provided hospitality to  strangers, washed   the   saints’ feet, relieved the afflicted,  diligently followed every   good   work, etc. (1 Tim. 5:10). But at a  later period there was more   laxity,   and younger and more  inexperienced women were admitted.

Ordination. The question of their ordination has been much debated. They      were inducted into office by the imposition of hands; of that there    is   abundant proof. Such a practice, however, would not necessarily    imply   their right to fulfill the sacred functions of the ministry.

Duties. The need of such helpers arose from the customs and usages of      the ancient world, which forbade the intimate association of the sexes      in public assemblies. They were to instruct the female catechumens, to assist in the baptism of women, to anoint with holy oil,      to minister to believers who were languishing in prison, to care  for     the women who were in sickness or distress, and sometimes to act  as     doorkeepers in the churches. It is plain that the  deaconesses  had    other duties than those of keepers of the entrances  of the church     appointed for women, or even as assistants in baptism  or instructors  of    candidates; they were employed in those works of  charity and  relief    where heathen public opinion would not permit the  presence of  the    deacons.

Unger, M. F., Harrison, R. K., Vos, H. F., Barber, C. J., & Unger,      M. F. (1988). The new Unger's Bible dictionary. Revision of: Unger's      Bible dictionary. 3rd ed. c1966. (Rev. and updated ed.). Chicago:   Moody    Press.

* ​*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*
الدليل الـ15 :
**
**Deaconess      Where did women fit into the ministry of the early church? Paul’s      inclusion of references to women in ministry is striking when  compared     with the role of women in general in the first century. He  commended     Phoebe for her service in the church at Cenchrea, using  the word     “deacon” to describe her (Rom 16:1). He praised her as a  “helper” (v 2),     a word that denotes leadership qualities (cf. Rom  12:8; 1 Tm 3:4–5).     Some scholars have used that reference as an  example of early     development of the office of deaconess. Others have  interpreted it in a     nontechnical sense, meaning that Phoebe  functioned in a generally     serving role and thus was worthy of  recognition at Rome. Whether     “deacon” was used technically or **descr iptively **,      ministry for both women and men in the NT was patterned after the      example of Jesus, who “came not to be served but to serve” (Mk  10:45). Because     of the large number of female  converts (Acts 5:14; 17:4), women     functioned in such areas of  ministry as visitation, instruction in     discipleship, and assistance  in baptism. Deaconesses are mentioned in     third-century **doc uments ** as administering baptism to female converts.
Considering the rigid separation of the sexes in the Near East at that time,      female participation in church ministry stands out in bold relief. A      governor of Bithynia, Pliny the Younger (early second century), in   his    Correspondence with Trajan verified women officeholders in the    church.   Pliny also mentioned two deaconesses who were martyred for  the   cause of   Christ.

Elwell, W. A., & Comfort, P. W. (2001). Tyndale Bible dictionary.      Tyndale reference library (364). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House      Publishers.*​*

ونكتفي بهذا القدر من الأدلة لعل من يحب الحق ويحب القراءة من المسلمين أن      يقرأ ويعرف كيف خدعه أخوته المسلمون بهراء لا أصل له سواء قديماً أو     حديثاً  في كنيستنا الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية .. وبالطبع يوجد من     المراجع  الكثير والكثير كما عودناكم ولكن لنرفق بمن لا يحبون أن يروا   الحق   منهم.




في النهاية يجب أن يعود القضل لمن له كل الفضل ، الرب يسوع المسيح إله الكل الذي قال ..


Mat 10:20  لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم. 

Luk 21:15  لأني أنا أعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 نوفمبر 2013)

معمودية شابة فى كنيستنا فى جزر برامودا على يد ابونا اسحق الانطونى ,,, كنيسة القديس مار مرقس الرسول بجزر برامودا جزر برمودا (The Bermuda Islands) مجموعة من الجزر في عرض المحيط الأطلنطي ولنا هناك كرازة واسعة  وعدة كنائس







عن صفحة كرازة الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية


صورة أخرى من مكان آخر..


----------



## Eva Maria (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*بعد هذا الموضوع الرائع
والرد اللاسع 

كم أود لو أرى وجوه هؤلاء المسلمين الفاسدين الذين عابوا الرشم والتعميد وجعلوه شتيمة  بسبب شرور أنفسهم المريضة التي تخيل لهم الجنس في كل شيء.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2013)

معمودية  رجل كبير بيد أبونا إسحق الأنطوني فى كنيسة القديس مار مرقس الرسول بجزر  برامودا (The Bermuda Islands) مجموعة من الجزر في عرض المحيط الأطلنطي




​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2014)

Iraq (Apr. 15, 2004) - U.S. Navy Chaplain, Lt. Cmdr. Lulrick Balzora,  assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion Fourteen (NMCB-14),  prepares to baptize Construction Mechanic Kyle Ellis. Balzora baptized  several members assigned to NMCB-14 and NMCB-74 using a 2.5 cubic yard  front-end loader bucket as an improvised baptismal. NMCB-14 and NMCB-74  are currently deployed in Iraq supporting Operation Iraqi Freedom (OIF).  U.S. Navy photo by Builder 2nd Class Jerome Kirkland (RELEASED)







Description  *English:* "Wade in the Water." Postcard of a river baptism in New Bern, North Carolina near the turn of the 20th century.
This Image was released by the United States Navy with the ID 040415-N-6419K-011






​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 أبريل 2014)

*ربنا   يفتح   أبصار هؤلاء  الزملاء الشهوانيين 
وهل المسيحية   يـــــــزايد  عليها عاقل فى إحتشامها وتعففها ونقاوتها ..؟ ياهذا *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2014)

الراهب القمص سوريال المحرقي يعمد فتاة فى بروندي بأفريقيا​




​


----------



## Maran+atha (16 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الاكثر من رائع
اخى الحبيب ملكا ملكان
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معاك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك لï»·بد آمين


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مايو 2016)




----------

